# small parts restoration and inspection stamps



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I removed the park brake assembly today and blasted it clean. I received a center support with pedals with the car and did them yesterday. I was going to take a before pic of the pedals but the camera card was full and I forgot to empty it. The pedals were way worse than the park brake and came out pretty nice. I painted the pedals and still need to clear the bracket. The clutch rod hole is worn too and I'm going to weld it up and redrill before I clear that. 




Here are some stamps on the firewall. The first is a number but I can't make out if it is a 3, 6 or 8. It's rather faint from age and smeared from the inspector. The second denotes the paint code K for Gulf Turquoise and the 35 must be for the standard 335 hp engine. I don't see 2 threes. The last one really intrigues me as it appears to be 3 lines of words but I can't read it. Anyone else have this stamp and know what it says ??


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice job on those small parts, the 35? code may be a 352 which is the RPO for a rear verba-phonic speaker;











Here is the break down of your acc codes;

1st Group
W = Soft-ray tinted glass (windshield only)

2nd Group
L = 4 speed
T = Rear mounted antenna
V = Verba-Phonic rear speaker

4th Group
F= Outside remote mirror

5th Group

Y = Deluxe Front Seat Belts










235-c is for a notchback bench seat, with a 4 speed that is a rare goat.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll look closer at the 35 on the firewall but I couldn't make out anything after it. 

Do know anything about the white letters to the left of the data plate ?

It's spec'd differently, that's for sure. The bench seat, rear power antenna, verba-phonic speaker and remote control mirror feels like an older "Gentleman" may have ordered this car. The color and "luxuries" may have been for the wife and the 4 speed with 3.55 posi were for him......

No bench seat in it's future here. I got buckets with it and I am seriously contemplating ordering the 1 piece floor assembly from The Parts Place for it. That along with the outer rockers, 1 piece trunk floor, trunk drops, quarter patches and outer wheel wells will get me free shipping to a terminal here in the cities. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I was referring to the white grease pen 35?, they probably marked the firewall with a grease pen to make sure the guys on the line installed the wires for the rear speaker before the interior was installed. The stamped numbers are more than likely fisher part numbers for the firewall sections. If you look in the front door jams you will find more stamped numbers.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I was referring to the white grease pen 35?, they probably marked the firewall with a grease pen to make sure the guys on the line installed the wires for the rear speaker before the interior was installed. The stamped numbers are more than likely fisher part numbers for the firewall sections. If you look in the front door jams you will find more stamped numbers.


I'm with ya on the 35 in grease, it's the white ink to the left of the data plate that I'm trying to figure out what it is. It isn't stamped, it's white ink, like the inspection stamp on the other side and seems to be 3 rows of letters and numbers up close, I just can't make out what they are. That's I was asking if it was anything you had seen from the factory before.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

No bench seat in it's future here. I got buckets with it and I am seriously contemplating ordering the 1 piece floor assembly from The Parts Place for it. That along with the outer rockers, 1 piece trunk floor, trunk drops, quarter patches and outer wheel wells will get me free shipping to a terminal here in the cities. :cheers[/QUOTE]


I have a notchback bench seat that came with my '68. I have no plans on using it. I replaced it with buckets. I don't know if the frame is different for a '67, or, if you just need to recover it to match '67's upholstery. I would be willing to part with it.......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a notchback bench seat that came with my '68. I have no plans on using it. I replaced it with buckets. I don't know if the frame is different for a '67, or, if you just need to recover it to match '67's upholstery. I would be willing to part with it.......[/QUOTE]

If I was a purist, that might tempt me but I've never cared for a bench seat with a floor shifter. I had a 68 Chevelle SS with that combo and never liked it. The only thing it was handy for was when the girl friend sat next to me and my hand would slip off the shifter going to second and fourth....


----------

